# Pressure Washing Aluminum Siding



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,
Bidding on a job to paint aluminum siding. I have only used a pressure washer once before on a deck. So, I am definitely a newbie. When I went to the local rental center the guy told that if I used the intake hose (I hope that I am using the correct term) for the cleaner I will lose all of the pressure and the water coming out will be like using garden hose. Is this correct? If if it is correct, would this be how I put the cleaner on the siding, and then use the pressure washer to wash off the cleaner?

Also is it better to spray on a cleaner, scrub with a brush, and then use the pressure washer, or is it better to use the intake hose on the pressure washer.

Thanks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

You use the chemical tip when applying chems. And yes, with that tip in the pressure is greatly reduced. Switch to a washing tip and the pressure goes back up. 

Aluminum needs to be scrubbed if its oxidized at all, and it usually is. Don't count on pressure washing alone to remove chalk.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Aluminum needs to be scrubbed if its oxidized at all, and it usually is. Don't count on pressure washing alone to remove chalk.


Thanks. Very useful information. The siding has been on since the 1960s, so it will definitely need some scrubbing.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> You use the chemical tip when applying chems. And yes, with that tip in the pressure is greatly reduced. Switch to a washing tip and the pressure goes back up.
> 
> Aluminum needs to be scrubbed if its oxidized at all, and it usually is. Don't count on pressure washing alone to remove chalk.


You can always apply SealKrete after pressure washing to bind any remaining chalk. I usually do this and use an inexpensive pump sprayer. I look at it as cheap insurance...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> You can always apply SealKrete after pressure washing to bind any remaining chalk. I usually do this and use an inexpensive pump sprayer. I look at it as cheap insurance...



My paint store recommended that I mix Flood EB Emulsa Bond with the paint on the first coat to create a better bond on the aluminum. Do you know if this is as good as the SealKrete?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> You can always apply SealKrete after pressure washing to bind any remaining chalk. I usually do this and use an inexpensive pump sprayer. I look at it as cheap insurance...


 Yes, Seal Krete is good stuff. I use it often. 
It gives you a nice surface to paint over too.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> My paint store recommended that I use mix Flood EB Emulsa Bond with the paint on the first coat to create a better bond on the aluminum. Do you know if this is as good as the SealKrete?


I've never used that product before, so I hope those that have can answer that for you. My "go to" guy at Sherwin Williams (he painted for over 30 years) told me that SealKrete works great to bind chalk over aluminum, vinyl, stucco, block. He suggests not mixing it with the paint...apply it separately so that you know you have covered all the surface. You can mix it in with paint, but there really is no need to if you pump spray it on first. Just be cognizant to not get it on objects such as black light fixtures. It dries clear, but leaves a shiny residue on such things. 

You get great coverage with SealKrete (around 400sq. ft./gallon) and can apply it quickly.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

EB is awesome. We've mixed it in moorgard on countless aluminum houses. It'll pass the scratch test every time and hold up until the color fades. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> EB is awesome. We've mixed it in moorgard on countless aluminum houses. It'll pass the scratch test every time and hold up until the color fades. :thumbsup:


Thanks. Exactly what I planned on using if I get the job.


----------

